# Prayers Needed For Our Farm Matriarch



## goatboy1973 (Mar 31, 2019)

The matriarch of Calfee Farms, Rebecca Calfee, was just given a diagnosis of terminal liver and metastatic spinal cancer. Mom/ Becky is still with us but she'll be transitioning soon. This beautiful angel, amazing mother of 3 loving boys, "Gram" to a whole herd of grand kids, sister, devoted wife of nearly 50 years, best friend to many, EMS instructor, co-worker, child of God, and farm girl (she loved our baby goats, Sadie and Tank the border collies, and her favorite of all farm critters "Carl" the guardian Llama). We desire your prayers at this time, today, tomorrow, and the days to come. Thank you and God Bless. ***She is still with us at this time.***
Sincerely,
Matthew D. Calfee
Operations Manager/ Rebecca Calfee's son


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 31, 2019)

Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 31, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> Our prayers are with you and your family.


x2


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 31, 2019)

Praying for your family


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 31, 2019)

X3   Hope your family can find peace during this time.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 31, 2019)

X4 .....praying for comfort and gods hands on you all.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 31, 2019)

Prayers for the whole Calfee family.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 31, 2019)

Prayers


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 31, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear this about your mother.
I will pray for her and your family.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 31, 2019)

Sending prayers your way!


----------



## TAH (Mar 31, 2019)

Praying for you and your whole family!


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 31, 2019)

Prayers...


----------



## Baymule (Mar 31, 2019)

May her passing be peaceful and surrounded by her loving family. Prayers going up for your family.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm late here to this thread but I just wanted to say I am so sorry for your family's loss. What a wonderful woman to have accomplished so much, and I am taking this moment to pray for you all even though it has been some time. May the Lord comfort you in time, and may He help you remember the fun moments and the best times even though sorrow remains. Keep her with you by telling stories of the impact she made. Your friends at BYH are here and hope you are doing well considering.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jul 23, 2019)

HomesteaderWife said:


> I'm late here to this thread but I just wanted to say I am so sorry for your family's loss. What a wonderful woman to have accomplished so much, and I am taking this moment to pray for you all even though it has been some time. May the Lord comfort you in time, and may He help you remember the fun moments and the best times even though sorrow remains. Keep her with you by telling stories of the impact she made. Your friends at BYH are here and hope you are doing well considering.



Homesteaderwife,

It has been so very difficult here on the farm seeing everything that mom has had her hands on and she is no longer here. Time heals all wounds though and we are all moving forward. It is a new normal now. Thanks so much for your prayers, thoughts, and kind words. God bless you!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jul 23, 2019)

I can't imagine, @goatboy1973 what it's like. Just continue on with the love she shared and keep caring for those precious critters. Continuing to pray for you all and best wishes, God bless.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## MtViking (Sep 17, 2019)

May she shine on you everyday as you keep the farm going strong. I’m sorry for your loss and for late condolences.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 18, 2019)

Prayed for you all.  Praise God that she is prepared for all of this and ready for what comes!


----------

